# Harddog Chomp question



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a 9-month-old Malinois female that is getting full, calm grips on the Ray Allen half sleeve and was looking into purchasing The Chomp from Harddogs as the next step in her bite development. I have read some mixed reviews on the Harddogs sleeve covers (too expensive, do not last long) and was wondering has anyone found better replacement covers elsewhere for this sleeve?

Also, if you have any feedback on this sleeve, especially in terms of continuing to develop the bite of young malinois for ScH, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a harddog chomp... really like it for targeting. It was pretty expensive but I would buy it agan. Seems to be holding up great but it doesn't get used like our suits do either. Seems to be of better quality than any of the rayallen stuff I have owned.


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

Austin Porter said:


> Seems to be holding up great


Thanks for the feedback. If you don't mind me asking, how long has HD cover lasted? Are you still on the original sleeve cover?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have several of the chomps. A cover will usually last us a couple of training sessions with multiple dogs. I think they are a good sleeve for police work. 

DFrost


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Chomps are an excellent investment.. very versatile in terms of the range of dogs they can be used for, great for targeting as someone mentioned and the durability and craftsmanship are just awesome. Guy makes really, really excellent sleeves. We use a Chomp here daily!


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. I found out one of the helpers in my group has a Chomp, so I am looking at either getting one of the firmer Harddog Shorties or the Stretch. I just won a used Gappay trial sleeve on eBay and like the idea of adding a barrel sleeve to my bag.


----------

